# Roof waterproofing



## Amy Zhen (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there any one use the polyester stitchbond fabric in in cold applied built-up roofing , roof waterproof , roof coating system and roof maintenance systems ?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No, and from you past posting history expect the ban hammer.:thumbup:


----------

